# Schubunkin im Schwimmteich?



## trampelkraut (14. Feb. 2016)

Hallo!

Ich spiele mit den Gedanken, in der kommenden Saison einige __ Shubunkin in unseren Schwimmteich einzusetzen.

Der Teich hat ein Volumen von 130 000 Litern, die Tiefe beträgt 1,3m. Im Schwimmteich ist keine Bepflanzung es gibt einen bepflanzten Filtergraben mit ca. 12 000 Litern. Die Pumpen schaffen reale 8400 l/h.Außer dem Filtergraben gibt es noch 2 NG Standartfilter und 2 UVC mit je 55 Watt.

Der Teich ist den ganzen Tag der Sonne ausgesetzt und es gibt keine Beschattung.Im letzten Jahr hatten wir an einigen Tagen Wassertemperaturen von 30°C.
Es gibt 5 Ablaufgitter am Teichboden, außer dem wird im Teich im Sommer 3 - 4 mal mit einer Impellerpumpe der Mulm abgesaugt

Macht es Sinn Shubunkin einzusetzen oder vertragen die Fische dies nicht. Wenn doch,wieviele Fische würdet ihr mir für eine vernünftige Haltung empfehlen.


----------



## troll20 (14. Feb. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> wieviele Fische würdet ihr mir für eine vernünftige Haltung empfehlen.


0,0 es sei denn du willst nicht mehr Schwimmen gehen. Denn die vermehren sich genauso schnell wie normale Goldfische, also wie die Karnickel 
Und dann hast du schnell viel grün


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Feb. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> 0,0 es sei denn du willst nicht mehr Schwimmen gehen. Denn die vermehren sich genauso schnell wie normale Goldfische, also wie die Karnickel
> Und dann hast du schnell viel grün



Und daran würden auch 1 oder 2 __ Barsche nichts ändern?


----------



## troll20 (14. Feb. 2016)

Bei der Teichgröße gewiss nicht. Und frag mal Rico @Zacky nach seinem Geburtenkontrolleur, der hat jeden Badegast angegriffen


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Feb. 2016)

Ich würde dir zu 3-5 Koi - Jungs raten. Also versuchen keine Jungfische zu kaufen, sondern wirklich erkennbare Männchen. Keine Vermehrung. 

Möglicherweise werden die sogar zahm. 

Bei nur Damen könnte es zu Laichverhärtung kommen. Somit sind Jungs besser.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Feb. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich würde dir zu 3-5 Koi - Jungs raten.
> 
> Möglicherweise werden die sogar zahm.



würd ich lieber net machen, große zahme Karpfen nehmen doch alles ins Maul

MfG frank


----------



## muh.gp (15. Feb. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> würd ich lieber net machen, große zahme Karpfen nehmen doch alles ins Maul
> 
> MfG frank



Muss man(n) hält die Badehose anlassen... 

Der Ansatz mit den Koi ist ein guter Vorschlag. Aber aufgepasst! Suchtgefahr! 

Ob du nun männliche oder weibliche Koi einsetzt, ist meines Erachtens egal. Es gibt zig Teiche, in denen nur Mädels unterwegs sind und die Thematik Laichverhärtung wird zumindest nach dem, was ich in diversen Büchern und auch von meiner Fischdoktorin gehört habe überbewertet.

Ganz sicher ist es dann, wie Totto schon sagte, sich für ein Geschlecht zu entscheiden. Also erst ab Nisai (2 Jahre), besser noch Sansai (3 Jahre) einkaufen.

Die Männchen sind normalerweise im Kaufpreis günstiger, bilden meistens schönere Farben aus, wachsen aber auch selten in die Jumbo-Klasse. 

Aber Roland, sei gewarnt, Koi machen Dank ihrer Zutraulichkeit echt süchtig. So zumindest die Erkenntnis eines Betroffenen...   Allerdings gibt es auch nichts schöneres, wenn sie ihre Kreise durch dein Gewässer ziehen!


----------



## Micha61 (15. Feb. 2016)

Moin Roland,

obwohl Du einen schönen See hast, würde ich keine Koi einsetzen.


trampelkraut schrieb:


> die Tiefe beträgt 1,3m





trampelkraut schrieb:


> an einigen Tagen Wassertemperaturen von 30°C.


Wie wäre es mit Albino __ Graskarpfen ?
Sind bestimmt nicht so empfindlich wie Koi, preiswerter (falls mal einer Hops geht), werden auch groß und, wenn ich richtig informiert bin, vermehren die sich in Gefangenschaft nicht.

LG Micha


----------



## jolantha (15. Feb. 2016)

Micha61 schrieb:


> Sind bestimmt nicht so empfindlich wie Koi, preiswerter (falls mal einer Hops geht),



Micha, was soll denn das , diese Denkungsweise, man kauft doch keine billigen Tiere , weil es dann ja nichts ausmacht,
wenn sie draufgehen.


----------



## S.Reiner (15. Feb. 2016)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graskarpfen
Viel Spaß


----------



## troll20 (15. Feb. 2016)

Ich würde in einen Schwimmteich keine Fische mehr einsetzen, schon gar nicht bei einem mit NaturaGart Filterung, Sorry.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Feb. 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Muss man(n) hält die Badehose anlassen...



net nur nacktbaden ist gefährlich. Wenn einem beim planschen und entspannen im eigenen Schwimmteich laufend "zahme" Koi an den Fingern/Zehen rumnuckeln ist das sicherlich auch net so angenehm - mir reichts schon wenn ich zur Pflanzenpflege in den Teich steigen muß und einem dann die dicke Schleiendame und der 50cm Asagi laufend in die Füße/Finger "beißen" wenn man mal ruhig stehen bleibt

MfG Frank


----------



## tosa (15. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Frank,

wir mögen es..... aber meistens schwimmen die Biester einen an und wollen was zu fressen haben, aber ist schon echt heavy wenn du vorne nen Keks reinschiebst und sich der 68cm-Koi dabei komplett aus dem Wasser heben läßt.


----------



## Zacky (15. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Roland.

Ich lese nicht immer jeden Beitrag mit und bin hier jetzt mehr durch Zufall gelandet und stellte fest, dass Rene von meinem Teichgast berichtete...

Nun denn, dann will ich mit den Infos auch nicht geizen und Dir mitteilen, dass ich im Schwimmteich (nur 40 m³) die letzten 2 Jahre zwei __ Sonnenbarsche (Männchen) und 5 Goldorfen zu schwimmen hatte. Ich habe auch keine Filterung dran gehabt und mein Wasser war an sich schon sauber. Die Goldorfen haben sich beim Baden immer versteckt und sind irgendwo in die Pflanzzonen bzw. in die untersten Ecken geschwommen. Die machten keine Probleme, aber die Sonnenbarsche...das war immer ein Kampf David gegen Goliath, wobei ich dachte, ich wäre Goliath. Falsch gedacht - die Sonnenbarsche waren so "aggressiv" und revierbezogen, dass sie niemanden so richtig in den Teich gelassen haben. Beide hatten ihre Flachzonen für sich beansprucht und haben diese selbst gegen den Teichschlammsauger mit aller Kraft verteidigt. Auch wenn es nicht wirklich schmerzt, aber wenn die kleinen "Biester" stets und ständig zum Zwicken kommen, kann man sich beim Treiben auf dem Wasser auch nicht entspannen. Die Kinder hatten ihren Spaß und haben mit den Sonnenbarschen (später nur noch Einer) erst einmal ein halbe Stunde lang Fange gespielt und ihn in ein Fangnetz am Teichrand zwischengeparkt.

Letztendlich habe ich den letzten Sonnenbarsch an User aus dem Forum verschenken können, wo er jetzt ausschließlich in einem reinen (Koi-)Fischteich leben kann.

Die Goldorfen (auch nur noch 4) sind da geblieben und haben sich nur vom Lebendfutter im Teich ernährt, was auch seine Vorteil hatte. 

PS: Die vier Goldorfen wären übrigens aktuell auch zu haben! Wer will!?


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Feb. 2016)

Wenn Dein Teich jetzt ohne Fische  klar ist, warum das Risiko eingehen und sich den Badespaß versauen.

Jeder Krümel Futter ist für die Fische und für die Algen.

Deine Verrohrung, Filterabfolge und gepumpten Filter nach Naturagart sind ..leider...nicht optimal für einen Fischteich.
Wenn Du erst Fische einsetzt und auf den Geschmack gekommen bist, fängst Du irgendwann an, die Filterabfolge und Anlage auf Schwerkraft mit dem Hammer umzubauen.

Mein Tip:
Geniesse den fischlosen und relativ technikarmen  Schwimmteich.


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Feb. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Micha, was soll denn das , diese Denkungsweise, man kauft doch keine billigen Tiere , weil es dann ja nichts ausmacht,
> wenn sie draufgehen.



Hallo Jolantha!

Ich nehm den Micha mal in Schutz, das hat er bestimmt nicht so gemeint.


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Feb. 2016)

Hallo und Danke für eure Antworten!

Es gibt ja ein Für und Wider.

Ein paar Fische würden den Teich natürlich interessanter machen. Andererseits möchte ich durch zu hohe Wassertemperatur und unangepasster Filterung auch keine Fische quälen.

An mehr als 5 Fische dachte ich eh nicht. Sorge macht mir die hohe Wassertemperatur von 30° C die ich im Sommer an einigen Tagen erreichte.


----------



## tosa (15. Feb. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Sorge macht mir die hohe Wassertemperatur von 30° C die ich im Sommer an einigen Tagen erreichte



Also ich denke mal das ist auch das Hauptproblem. für Koi ist das nicht das richtige. Große Temperatursprünge mögen sie gar nicht und bei 30 Grad geht der o2 Haushalt massiv in die Knie.


----------



## jolantha (16. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> und bei 30 Grad geht der o2 Haushalt massiv in die Knie.



Wenn es bei uns im Sommer zu heiß wird, und meine Koi kriegen mit, daß sprudelndes Frischwasser einläuft, kommen alle sofort in diese
Gegenstromanlage und genießen es. Sie schwimmen dann bis zum Schlauchanfang, lassen sich zurücktreiben,und nehmen dann neuen Anlauf. 
Ich habe wirklich den Eindruck, es macht ihnen Spaß. So haben sie Beides, Sauerstoff und langsame Abkühlung !


----------



## tosa (16. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Anne,

sehr gut, das hilft etwas....

hier mal ein paar Links dazu:
http://www.fv-heilbronn.de/pdf/Uebersicht Wasserchemische Parameter.pdf

* defekter Link entfernt *

wobei man bei dem letzten Link mit den 4mg/l tödlich für Karpfen etwas vorsichtig sein muss. Der eine schafft es, der andere nicht.


----------



## Micha61 (16. Feb. 2016)

Hallo,


trampelkraut schrieb:


> das hat er bestimmt nicht so gemeint.


dies stimmt !
Sonst würde ich sicher nicht, billige 2 Euro Orfen und popelige Goldschleien, in einer IH (mit nicht wenig Energiekosten) großpäppeln.

Es ging um den Besatz mit Koi, welche bekanntermaßen, etwas teurer sind. Es entstand (zumindest für mich) der Eindruck, der Besatz mit Koi, wäre das Richtige für Roland.
Es gibt auf jeden Fall, gut funktionierende Schwimmteiche,* mit* Koibesatz!!! Aber dort, sind andere Filteranlagen angeschlossen !!!!!
Was noch nicht angesprochen/angeschrieben wurde, wie verhält es sich in seinem Fall, mit dem Schmutzeintrag ? Ich meine nicht nur den aus der Umwelt (Regen, Pollen, Staub, Blätter usw.) sondern auch die "chemische Keule" in Form von Sonnencrems o.ä.
Jeder seiner Badegäste, aalt sich in der Sonne ( gut eingecremt selbstverständlich), dann geht`s in Wasser zur Abkühlung. Das Zeugs, landet doch dann im Wasser (oder doch nicht, steht ja drauf "Biologisch abbaubar"). Aber WER, bat das dann ab ????



jolantha schrieb:


> man kauft doch keine billigen Tiere , weil es dann ja nichts ausmacht,
> wenn sie draufgehen.


da hast Du Recht, hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt.



jolantha schrieb:


> diese Denkungsweise,


nach meiner Denkweise, gehöhren auch keine Wellensittiche, (als Schwarmvogel ) in einen handelsüblichen Vogelkäfig! (nur so als Beispiel, von Papageien, fang ich lieber nicht an)



troll20 schrieb:


> Ich würde in einen Schwimmteich keine Fische mehr einsetzen, schon gar nicht bei einem mit NaturaGart Filterung, Sorry.


ich habe selber, keine Erfahrungen mit Schwimmteich und Fischen, aber dieser Meinung schließe ich mich an.


S.Reiner schrieb:


> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graskarpfen
> Viel Spaß


was meinst Du, bitte genau ?


LG Micha


----------



## Micha61 (16. Feb. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ich habe wirklich den Eindruck, es macht ihnen Spaß.


bestimmt



jolantha schrieb:


> So haben sie Beides, Sauerstoff und langsame Abkühlung !


schon mal die O2 Werte gemessen ? Also vor der Frischwasserzufuhr? Mit was gemessen ?



tosa schrieb:


> das hilft etwas....


dem stimme ich zu, Die Betonung liegt auf ETWAS.

LG Micha


----------



## S.Reiner (16. Feb. 2016)

Micha61 schrieb:


> was meinst Du, bitte genau ?


Was ich dachte ist schon egal denn
Du hast was von Sonnencreme geschrieben Keine Fische im Schwimmteich Bitte 

Sorry hab nichts gesagt denn gleich schreibt bestimmt einer bei mir ist das schon lange so und den Fischen geht es gut und und und


----------



## koile (16. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> Was ich dachte ist schon egal denn
> Du hast was von Sonnencreme geschrieben Keine Fische im Schwimmteich Bitte
> 
> Sorry hab nichts gesagt denn gleich schreibt bestimmt einer bei mir ist das schon lange so und den Fischen geht es gut und und und



Natürlich ist das kein Problem ! Oelsardinen liegen auch in Öl , und denen Fehlt nix.

Un mir Schmecken sie.


----------



## S.Reiner (16. Feb. 2016)

und ich denke grad über ein stück Forelle  aus dem Räucherofen nach die sehen auch gut aus


----------



## jolantha (16. Feb. 2016)

Micha61 schrieb:


> schon mal die O2 Werte gemessen ? Also vor der Frischwasserzufuhr? Mit was gemessen ?



Micha, mein Lebtag noch nicht !! Ich weiß noch nicht mal, wie das geht 
An heißen Sommertagen ist es für mich einfach selbstverständlich, den Fischen etwas Abkühlung in Form von Frischwasser zu gönnen. 
Mein ältester Fisch lebt seit über 30 Jahren mit mir zusammen, und dem seh ich schon an der Bewegung an, wenn etwas nicht in Ordnung
ist. ( den Anderen aber auch ).


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> und ich denke grad über ein stück Forelle  aus dem Räucherofen nach die sehen auch gut aus



Ich hatte nach möglichem Besatz gefragt! Nicht nach Möglichkeiten der Zubereitung!


----------



## jolantha (16. Feb. 2016)

Roland, 
ich hab ja ganz vergessen, Dir zu erzählen, daß ich auch mit meinen Koi schwimmen gehe .
Zur Zeit sind es 26 , sechs Asbachuralte, und dann noch die 20 kleinen Wilden, die jetzt in diesem Sommer
3 Jahre alt werden . 
Also, es geht, Fische im Schwimmteich, oder habe ich einen Koiteich zum Schwimmen ??


----------



## S.Reiner (16. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Roland
An deiner Stelle würde ich mal abwarten früher oder auch später wird dir die Vogelwelt schon Fisch Leich einschleppen


----------



## jolantha (16. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> Hallo Roland
> An deiner Stelle würde ich mal abwarten früher oder auch später wird dir die Vogelwelt schon Fisch Leich einschleppen



Klappt bestimmt, und dann *SOEINEN*


----------



## S.Reiner (16. Feb. 2016)

Ja da kannst drauf Reiten


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Feb. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Klappt bestimmt, und dann *SOEINEN*



Wär gar nicht schlecht, da käme die Verwandschaft nicht mehr so oft zum Schwimmen.


----------



## S.Reiner (16. Feb. 2016)




----------



## tosa (16. Feb. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Klappt bestimmt, und dann *SOEINEN*



Aber der tut doch nichts....


----------



## jolantha (16. Feb. 2016)

Torsten, soll er denn ?? 
Dann den* hier*


----------



## S.Reiner (16. Feb. 2016)

Der ist doch nur für die böse Schwiegermutter


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Feb. 2016)

die reichen sicherlich schon um die Verwandtschaft von baden abzuhalten. Werden kaum 30cm groß und sind recht anspruchslose Süßwasserfische und im Sommer durchaus auch für nen Gartenteich geeignet

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (16. Feb. 2016)

Euch kann man aber auch gar nichts recht machen


----------



## S.Reiner (16. Feb. 2016)

Doch  Spiegelei auf Brötchen


----------



## tosa (16. Feb. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Torsten, soll er denn ??
> Dann den* hier*


Der ist mir lieber, der andere Frist doch nur Plankton...

Ich denke es geht um Besuch im schwimmteich, von daher dann doch lieber was böses...


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Feb. 2016)

Erst keine Fische, dann vielleicht nur ein paar Fische, dann ganz große Fische, dann gefräßige Fische.

Ihr seid mir eine große Hilfe.


----------



## koile (16. Feb. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Erst keine Fische, dann vielleicht nur ein paar Fische, dann ganz große Fische, dann gefräßige Fische.
> 
> Ihr seid mir eine große Hilfe.



So sind wir , immer Hilfsbereit


----------



## muh.gp (16. Feb. 2016)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es ein wenig Schade, dass momentan viele Themen irgendwann im lächerlichen enden... Zielführende ist das nicht.

Wenn Roland bei 130.000 Litern eine Handvoll Koi in den Teich setzt, im Sommer bei sehr hohen Temperaturen für eine ausreichende Belüftung sorgt und wenn es bei den Wassertemperaturen extrem wird, ein paar Liter nachlaufen lässt, dann geht das auch mit dem vorhandenen Filter ohne Probleme. Nur um mal wieder etwas sachlicher an das Thema heran zu gehen.


----------



## S.Reiner (17. Feb. 2016)

Ja Holger da hast wohl Recht
Es könnte am Wetter liegen

Hallo Roland
ich bin mir sicher das Du weißt was da Geht in deinem Schwimmteich aber Hier noch was vielleicht Interessantes

http://badeteich-schwimmteich.com/

Gruß Reiner


----------



## jolantha (17. Feb. 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es ein wenig Schade, dass momentan viele Themen irgendwann im lächerlichen enden...



Holger, auch ein wenig Spaß gehört nun mal zum Leben. 
Meinst Du denn wirklich, wenn jedes Thema einfach nur sachbezogen behandelt wird, wäre so ein Forum
noch interessant ? Dann würde es ja reichen, einfach nur eine Suchmaschine in Gang zu setzen. 
Ich gehe nun mal nicht zum Lachen in den Keller, und blödele gerne hier und da mal rum. 
Was ist denn daran nun schlimm ? 
Ob das nun lächerlich ist, was hier geschrieben wird, steht mir nicht zu , das zu beurteilen, 
aber ich lache nun mal gerne, der Alltag ist so schon grau genug .


----------



## S.Reiner (17. Feb. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> ich lache nun mal gerne, der Alltag ist so schon grau genug .


Ich auch 

Winter Wetter und nichts im Garten Geht   
Mein Winterprojekt ist auch zerlegt worden was soll`s ich hatte meinen Spaß und andere auch  Danke


----------



## muh.gp (17. Feb. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Holger, auch ein wenig Spaß gehört nun mal zum Leben.
> Meinst Du denn wirklich, wenn jedes Thema einfach nur sachbezogen behandelt wird, wäre so ein Forum
> noch interessant ? Dann würde es ja reichen, einfach nur eine Suchmaschine in Gang zu setzen.
> Ich gehe nun mal nicht zum Lachen in den Keller, und blödele gerne hier und da mal rum.
> ...



Glaube mir, ich gehe auch nicht zum Lachen in den Keller. Im Gegenteil!

Aber teilweise verwässern Beiträge dadurch komplett und finden oftmals nicht mehr den Weg zum eigenen Thema zurück. Natürlich gehört Off Topic auch dazu, aber ob es dann 10 Beiträge mit gefühlt 100 Smileys sein müssen. Und immer wieder sind es zwei oder drei Leutchen, die dann eine "Unterhaltung" führen. Für solche Themen gibt es ja die Plauderecke oder eben die Unterhaltungen-Funktion...

Es liegt mir auch fern das unterbinden zu wollen, es fiel mir einfach auf und ich ertappe mich dabei, dass ich und vielleicht auch andere manche Themen dann einfach nicht mehr lesen. Ob das dann im Sinne der Fragenden ist, lasse ich mal offen.


----------



## S.Reiner (18. Feb. 2016)




----------



## S.Reiner (18. Feb. 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> 10 Beiträge mit gefühlt 100 Smileys sein müssen



Morgen Holger
 hast ja irgendwie Recht
nur ob es wirklich an den Smileys Liegt


----------



## muh.gp (18. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


>



Sehr gutes Beispiel. Du solltest dich entscheiden, ob du Beiträge likst und damit Zustimmung suggerierst oder eben nicht... Aber das gehört nicht in eine Frage nach Besatz. Wenn du ein Problem hast, irgendwo rechts oben gibt es eine Funktion Unterhaltung...


----------



## S.Reiner (18. Feb. 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Du solltest dich entscheiden


Hab ich 



muh.gp schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Problem hast


was los


----------



## S.Reiner (18. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Roland
Leider ist hier meine Unterhaltung über Fische im Schwimmteich erst mal zu Ende
falls es Dir nicht gefallen hat SORRY das wollte ich nicht
Holger viel Spaß


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Feb. 2016)

Hallo!

Leute was ist denn los? Wird Zeit das der Frühling kommt.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Feb. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Leute was ist denn los? Wird Zeit das der Frühling kommt.


Jau. 

Größeren Schwarm Regenbogenelrizzen hätte auch etwas. Vermehren sich nicht so leicht. Machen schönes Laichspiel. Werden wohl sämtliche Mückenlarven und ähnliches Fressen. 

Sind nur in den meisten Fällen nicht ganz so deutlich zu sehen. Da nur grau, wenn nicht Grade im Laichspiel.


----------



## samorai (18. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Totto, warum änderst Du deine Meinung nochmal?
Auf den ersten Seiten sprichst Du doch von Koi(männlich). Eventuell im Zusammenhang mit einer Seerosen- Ecke für etwas Schatten, stört bestimmt nicht den Schwimmern und grenzt das ganze etwas ab.
Wer natürlich neugierig ist, wird nicht grade wie eine "besenkte Sau" dort hin schwimmen, denn er will ja ein gewissen Kontakt herstellen.
Ich finde die Idee von Roland ganz gut und lehrreich, außerdem baut es auch einen gewissen Stress-Faktor ab, wie bei jedem anderen Haustier.
Selbst gehe ich auch bei Hitze in den Teich, irgendwie verschafft es mir Nähe, einige Fische lassen sich behutsam streicheln andere ist es nicht "koscher" und sie schwimmen lieber weg und wieder andere machen ein leichtes Peeling.
Ich betrachte es eher wie ein friedliche Zusammenleben.


----------



## troll20 (18. Feb. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> besenkte Sau"


Genau das ist aber gerade mit kleinen Kindern nicht immer zu verhindern .


----------



## samorai (18. Feb. 2016)

Alter Schwarz-Seher Kommt auch ein wenig auf die Erziehung an.
Neugier zu einem anderen Wesen oder Tier wird immer bestehen.
Lassen wir es den Betrachter entscheiden, denn der hatte die Idee und muß sie auch Umsetzen oder Durchsetzen können.


----------



## troll20 (19. Feb. 2016)

Nee Ron, nicht schwarz sehen, Erfahrungen  
Und vor allem ein Hinweis. 
Und es spricht doch auch nichts dagegen es in einigen Jahren zu machen. 
Ich fand es schön das meine Mädels im Teich schwimmen gelernt haben.  Aber trotz allem wurde auch mal ordentlich getobt. 
Und so eine Poolparty macht ja auch Spaß.  Nur halt nicht unbedingt für Stressempfindliche Koi


----------



## koile (19. Feb. 2016)

@troll20 , Hallo und guten Morgen, 

Ich sehe das genau wie Du , man sollte den Pool erst einmal dafür nutzen für das er vorgesehen ist

und Spaß haben. 

In ein paar Jahren ist das Intresse sowieso vorbei , dann kann man immer noch einen Koi (Fischpool )

daraus machen


----------



## jolantha (19. Feb. 2016)

Um sämtlichen Diskussionen aus dem Weg gehen zu können, kann man ja auch Beides bauen


----------



## trampelkraut (19. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Leute!

Es ist schon interessant wie geteilt doch die Meinungen sind. Aber alles in allem habt ihr mit euren Beiträgen meinen eigenen Standpunkt bestätigt. Ich werde warten bis meine Enkel etwas größer sind. Dann werde ich ein paar Koi einsetzen. Bei 7 Kois würden jedem fast 20m³ Wasser zu Verfügung stehen. Das sollte auch die NG Filteranlage schaffen.


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Feb. 2016)

Unterschätze nicht 7 Koi und ihre Ausscheidungen.

Unsere 3 Kleinen KölleKoi mit 15-20cm haben mich mit ihren festen Exkrementen überrascht....und das Absammeln oder Abspülen vom Spaltsieb war noch recht entspannt.

Wenn Du die ersten Filterschwämme voller Fisch AA ausgequetscht hast.....aber dazu hast Du ja Schwammausquetsch-Technik!


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Feb. 2016)

@Thorsten C.

Wo gehobelt wird, da fallen Späne!

Aber ich will mir ja noch etwas Zeit lassen, und bis dahin sollte ich Rentner sein. Manche werden jetzt sagen Rentner haben keine Zeit, aber ich werde sie mir nehmen.


----------



## S.Reiner (20. Feb. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Wo gehobelt wird, da fallen Späne!



Ja und wenn Du Rentner bist werden die Späne auch Grösser 
Guss Reiner


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Feb. 2016)

Kannst ja auch ein paar Regenbogenelrizen in deinen Filterteich stecken......der ist größer als bei manch einem Anderen der Goldfischteich. 

Goltfische und Koi haben in dem Becken aber nix zu suchen. Die wühlen den Grund auf.


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Feb. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Kannst ja auch ein paar Regenbogenelrizen in deinen Filterteich stecken......der ist größer als bei manch einem Anderen der Goldfischteich.



Hallo Totto!

Müsste ich die im Filtergraben füttern? Würden sie die Unterwasserpflanzen anfressen? Kommen sie im Winter mit der Tiefe 60 cm zurecht? Was hätte das für Auswirkungen auf Wasserinsekten, Libellenlarven usw.


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Feb. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hallo Totto!
> 
> Müsste ich die im Filtergraben füttern? Würden sie die Unterwasserpflanzen anfressen? Kommen sie im Winter mit der Tiefe 60 cm zurecht? Was hätte das für Auswirkungen auf Wasserinsekten, Libellenlarven usw.



Füttern nein. Pflanzen fressen nein. Wasserinsekten und Mückenlarven werden gefressen. Libellenlarven machen das auch. Die Libellenlarven selbst, werden wohl nur, wenn sie sehr klein sind gefressen. Merkst du nicht.

Wassertiefen von 60 cm wird eng. Können die ggf. im Winter in den Schwimmteich ausweichen? Lauft dein Filter im Winter durch und holt sich Wasser aus dem Teich.
Ich kenne einige Teiche wo Goldies bei 60 cm Tiefe leben. Ist bei den Wintern der letzten Jahre kein Problem. Hätte aber bedenken wenn es mal wieder länger -20 °C ist.
Frage mal wp-3d. Der hat die unter anderem in seinem Bachlauf und einem Kleinteich. http://www.wp-3d.de/regenbogenelritze---regenbogen-shiner---notropis-chrosomus---regenbogenorfe.html

Ist dein Pflanzenbereich nicht tiefer? Hätte ich jetzt von den Bildern jetzt gedacht.





Also bei mir würden wohl ein paar in dem Teich landen, wenn es was farbiges sein soll dann die Goldelritzen.


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Feb. 2016)

@Tottoabs 

Hallo, dein Vorschlag gefällt mir. Die Wassertiefe im FG beträgt wirklich nur 60 cm, aber wir haben hier im Maintal recht milde Winter. Bei längeren Kälteperioden könnte ich Wasser aus dem Schwimmteich durch den FG pumpen. Wann wäre denn die beste Zeit um Fische einzusetzen? Ich werde es zunächst mit 10 Stck. versuchen.


----------



## koile (21. Feb. 2016)

Da muss ich Toobabs recht geben , in Deinem Filtergraben wäre schon Platz für einen Schwarm 

Fischlein, aber ich würde Goldelritzen  vorziehen. 

Denn die siehst Du das ganze Jahr über.


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Feb. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Wann wäre denn die beste Zeit um Fische einzusetzen? Ich werde es zunächst mit 10 Stck. versuchen.


April, Mai. Wenn das Wasser etwas wärmer ist. Kommt aber natürlich auch darauf an wo du die Fische bekommst. Wenn es Goldelritzen werden sollen, die vermehren sich auch im Gartenteich. Wenn einer aus dem Forum welche über hat und die von Teich zu Teich wandern dann sollte es eher gehen. Fische aus dem Handel werden zumeist wärmer gehältert. Da würde ich April/Mai vorschlagen. Wenn es die Regenbogenelrizen werden sollen dann schreib Werner an. (Hier im Forum wp-3d) Der kann es die am besten sagen.


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Feb. 2016)

Hallo!
Habe gerade mit Werner (WP-3d) telefoniert, und ihm meine Situation geschildert. Er meint da dürfte es keinerlei Probleme geben. Das Wasser sollte mindestens 12 - 15°C haben, eventl. Anfang-Ende April. Er meint ich sollte mindesten 20 Stück von den Regenbogenelritzen einsetzen wenn ich was von ihnen sehen will.

Na ja, bei 6 - 10cm Länge sollten schon ein paar drinnen sein.


----------



## S.Reiner (23. Feb. 2016)

Morgen Roland
Ein sehr schöner Fisch
 aber die kommen doch aus den  Südstaaten der USA so weit ich das noch im Kopf habe
 wie sollen die Dich dann Verstehen wenn Du rufst   
Bei Koi ist das was anderes nach einigen Flaschen B. Reden wir doch alle Etwas Chinesisch


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> Morgen Roland
> Ein sehr schöner Fisch
> aber die kommen doch aus den  Südstaaten der USA so weit ich das noch im Kopf habe
> wie sollen die Dich dann Verstehen wenn Du rufst
> Bei Koi ist das was anderes nach einigen Flaschen B. Reden wir doch alle Etwas Chinesisch



Hallo Reiner!

Ich hab mir vom Händler sagen lassen das die Fische einen Einbürgerungskurs hinter sich haben, sie sprechen perfekt deutsch und sind auch des Unterfränkischen mächtig. Es sollte also keinerlei Verständigungsprobleme geben.


----------



## S.Reiner (23. Feb. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> auch des Unterfränkischen


 Super mindestens etwas was mal richtig Integriert ist in OLT Germany


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> Ein sehr schöner Fisch
> aber die kommen doch aus den Südstaaten der USA so weit ich das noch im Kopf habe
> wie sollen die Dich dann Verstehen wenn Du rufst


Die sind in Deutschland geboren und aufgewachsen, haben also einen Deutsche Pass und nur in der entfernten Verwandtschaft ausländische Wurzeln.


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

habe heute die Kindersicherung für die Regenbogenelritzen eingebaut. Damit willich verhindern das die kleinen Kerlchen vom Filtergraben in den Schwimmteich entweichen. Das ist noch nicht die Endversion es handelt sich um verzinktes Drahtgewebe 6 x 6 mm. Ich will erst mal testen ob die Maschenweite so passt, oder ob es sich schnell zusetzt. danach werde ich ein Edelstahlgewebe einbauen. Die Fische will ich für Anfang Juni bestellen.


----------



## mitch (8. Mai 2016)

Hallo Roland,
sie werden sich mit der Zeit zusetzen, macht ja aber nix, das sie ja schnell sauber zu machen sind (ohne Dichtung aufstecken), bist sicher das die kleinen flutscher ned durch die 6mm können?


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Mai 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> sie werden sich mit der Zeit zusetzen, macht ja aber nix, das sie ja schnell sauber zu machen sind (ohne Dichtung aufstecken), bist sicher das die kleinen flutscher ned durch die 6mm können?



Ich stelle mir mittlerweile die Frage ob die Siebe überhaupt Sinn machen. Abgesehen von der täglichen Kontrolle und Reinigung der Siebe die sich wirklich in Grenzen hält,frage ich mich brauche ich die überhaupt.

Die Fische könnten durch die beiden 110 Rohre in die Saugsammler, und von da aus durch die 75 er Saugschläuche zu den Eigenbau Sedimentfallen schwimmen.
Die Sedimentfallen sind mit Edelstahllochblechen 10x10 mm abgedeckt.

Meint ihr die schwimmen 10 m durch die Rohre und durch die 10 mm Lochung? Hat da jemand Erfahrung.


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Mai 2016)

Probier es aus. Ich glaube nicht das erwachsenen durch 10x10 gehen. Jungtiere vielleicht.


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Mai 2016)

Hallo!

Fische sind bestellt, es gibt kein zurück mehr. Werden  am nächsten Dienstag geliefert!


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Mai 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Fische sind bestellt, es gibt kein zurück mehr. Werden am nächsten Dienstag geliefert!


Von wo? http://www.wp-3d.de ?


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Mai 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Von wo? http://www.wp-3d.de ?



Ja!


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Mai 2016)

Na dann Pflege die Ostwestfalenlipper  gut. Bei mir fressen die Flockenfutter.


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Mai 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Na dann Pflege die Ostwestfalenlipper  gut. Bei mir fressen die Flockenfutter.



Werner meinte im Filtergraben müsste ich sie gar nicht füttern, was hast du da für Erfahrungen?


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube auch nicht das du die groß Füttern musst. Meine sind Fett und ich füttere eigentlich nur die Koi.

Ist aber ganz nett, wenn die mal nach dem Fischfutter schnappen.


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

die Fische sind da!   Sind alle gesund und munter angekommen. 20 habe ich bestellt und bezahlt, 22 wurden geliefert. Tolle Sache.

ich habe hier ein paar Bilder, leider etwas unscharf.

         

Anfangs haben sie sich versteckt, aber nach 45 min. begannen sie den Teich zu erkunden. Macht Spass ihnen zuzuschauen.


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Mai 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Macht Spass ihnen zuzuschauen.


Ja, deshalb hatte ich schon mal 15 Aquarien......jetzt sind es nur noch 3 und ein Teich.


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

meine Fischlis haben sich letzte Woche innerhalb eines halben Tages rot verfärbt. Dachte erst an Laichfärbung aber am nächsten Morgen hatten sie wieder ihre normale Farbe. Sie schwammen während der Verfärbung ausschließlich über dem Kiesbettfilter ganz aufgeregt hin und her.

Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## koile (12. Juli 2016)

Dann herzlichen Glückwunsch, Deine Notropis haben abgeleicht.


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Juli 2016)

Kann man auch an der Quelle nachlesen:
http://www.wp-3d.de/regenbogenelritze---regenbogen-shiner---notropis-chrosomus---regenbogenorfe.html

Hübsche Fische!
Und anscheinend bedarf es da weniger Pflege u d Futter als bei Buntkarpfen....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Juli 2016)

koile schrieb:


> Deine Notropis haben abgeleicht.



laichen und Leichen sind 2 unterschiedliche Sachen


----------



## koile (13. Juli 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> laichen und Leichen sind 2 unterschiedliche Sachen


----------



## Knarf1969 (13. Juli 2016)

Hallo

Meine __ Shubunkin vermehren sich auch nicht stärker, als die Goldorfen.
Aber: ich hatte zunächst nur Goldorfen drin...alles ganz entspannt. Die Shubunkin haben den ganzen Haufen erfreulich auf Trab gebracht....prinzipiell super...aber sie haben auch alle filigranen Unterwasserpflanzen rausgerupft. Sie lieben es an den Pflanzen rumzuknabbern und zu ziehen 

LG
Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Juli 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Kann man auch an der Quelle nachlesen:
> http://www.wp-3d.de/regenbogenelritze---regenbogen-shiner---notropis-chrosomus---regenbogenorfe.html
> 
> Hübsche Fische!
> Und anscheinend bedarf es da weniger Pflege u d Futter als bei Buntkarpfen....



Danke für den Link, hatte ihn schon gelesen. Aber das sich das in einem solch kuzem Zeitraum abspielt hat mich schon überrascht.

Angebotenes Futter interessiert sie kaum, und Pflege brauchen sie scheinbar auch nicht. Ich werde über den Winter einen Eisfreihalter einsetzen. Für mich stellt sich noch die Frage ob über den Winter ein Teichbelüfter sinnvoll ist .


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Juli 2016)

koile schrieb:


> Dann herzlichen Glückwunsch, Deine Notropis haben abgeleicht.



Muss ich da jetzt Kindergeld beantragen, und wenn ja wo?


----------



## tosa (13. Juli 2016)

Hallo Papa.......


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Juli 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Muss ich da jetzt Kindergeld beantragen, und wenn ja wo?


Eher das Gegenteil....du brauchst ein größeres Aquarium um die Kleinen über den Ersten Winter zu bringen.....also wenn etwas hoch kommt, dann die Kleinen im Herbst raus fangen, im Haus über den Winter bringen und im nächsten Frühjahr wieder in den Teich.

Derzeit finde ich viele, wo die Im Teich abgelaicht haben.....aber ich wüste keinen wo die Jungfische im Teich über den ersten Winter gekommen sind.


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Juli 2016)

Ein Aquarium hätte ich noch. Unter dem Kiebett wo sie abgelaicht haben befinden sich die Filterrohre der Teichpumpen. Ich hoffe das die die Eier nicht angesaugt werden und im Filter landen.

Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen die Brut der __ Regenbogenelritze würde eine bestimmte Larve als Nahrung brauchen. Stimmt das, und um welche Larve handelt es sich.


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Juli 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> ch habe mal irgendwo gelesen die Brut der __ Regenbogenelritze würde eine bestimmte Larve als Nahrung brauchen. Stimmt das, und um welche Larve handelt es sich.


Brauchen die nicht. Die meisten füttern nur mit Atemia, weil man die gut aus den Trockeneiern gewinnen kann. Im Teich finden die normalerweise genug, wenn aus den Eiern was schlüpft.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Sep. 2016)

__ Kleinfische Entdeckt?
Meine Ferkeln seid Gestern rum.


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Sep. 2016)

Ich bin zwar schon mehrfach mit der Brille um den Filtergraben getigert, konnte aber nichts endecken. Vielleicht bräuchte ich ja eine neue Brille.
Ich habe aber das Gefühl das in diesem Jahr durch die Fischis weniger Libellenlarven zu sehen sind. Obwohl ich jede Menge __ Libellen bei der Eiablage beobachten konnte.


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Okt. 2016)

So heute ging es an den Luftsprudler, hab ihn von einem Bekannten geschenkt bekommen, der sein Hobby Aquaristik aufgegeben hat. Es ist ein Kolbenkompressor und von daher auch nicht so leise wie eine Mempranpumpe. Habe mir aus Styrodurplatten einen Kasten gebaut der unter anderem auch als Schalldämpfer dienen soll.
            

Die Löcher für Kabel und Schlaucheinführungen werden noch gebohrt, Auch Löcher für die Luftansaugung und Wärmeableitung müssen noch gebohrt weren.


----------



## Zacky (15. Okt. 2016)

Ob der Schalldämpfer so gut funktioniert!?  Ich weiß es nicht wirklich, würde aber meinen - wenn der Behälter darüber steht und keinen direkten Kontakt zum Kompressor hat, ist evtl. besser, denn ich meine, dass das Brummen - also auch die Vibrationen des Kompressors - bei direkten Kontakt mit dem Styrodur mehr leiten und übertragen werden, als dämmen. Auch würde ich die Löcher für die Wärmeableitung nicht zu groß wählen, so saugt der Kompressor später auch vorgewärmte Luft an.


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Okt. 2016)

Noch ist der Kompressor nicht befestigt, Kann ja mal einen Versuch machen. Mit und ohne Styrodurunterlage. Am Kompressor selbst sind auch noch Schwingungsdämpfer aus Gummi dran. Die Löcher für die Wärmeableitung werde ich erstmal kleiner machen und testen. Größer Bohren geht immer.


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Okt. 2016)

@Zacky 

Du hattest recht die Styrodurbox verstärkt den Schall extrem. Der Kompressor ist ohne Abdeckung leiser als mit, egal ob er Verbindung mit der Haube hat oder nicht. Aber irgendeine Abdeckung gegen Witterungseinflüsse brauche ich ja. Den Kompressor habe ich jetzt direkt auf einem Brett festgeschraubt.

Ich habe die Box mit Resten von NG Verbundmatte die ich noch hatte ausgeklebt. Wirkt wahre Wunder, ich höre ihn nicht mehr. Habe heute Nachmittag den ersten Testlauf am Teich durchgeführt. Den Luftverteiler werde ich noch kurz vor den Sprudelsteinen anbringen und vom Kompressor bis zum Verteiler einen dickeren Luftschlauch anbringen.

Die Box selbst werde ich noch mit Ufermatte und Steinen tarnen.


----------



## samorai (16. Okt. 2016)

Hallo!
 Wenn eine solche Pumpen auf etwas hartes montiert wird, werden natürlich die Vibrationsgeräusche immer lauter. Schon mal daran gedacht etwas weiches wie eine Teppichfliese,3 mal gefaltete Teichfolie oder ne Bautenschutzmatte unterzulegen.
Bautenschutzmatten liegen auch unter Waschmaschinen, werden da nur anders benannt.
Die Industrie kann nur Gummienoppen darunter befestigen!


----------



## mitch (16. Okt. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Den Kompressor habe ich jetzt direkt auf einem Brett festgeschraubt.


oder was mit einer großen Masse hernehmen wie eine Betonplatte (Gehwegplatte)


----------



## samorai (16. Okt. 2016)

Nein nicht fest schrauben, nur fixieren oder gar nicht mit Schrauben verbinden und wenn dann Schraube mit Gummischeibe verwenden, denn die Schrauben können auch übertragen. Dann wie oben beschrieben zwischen Pumpe und Holz etwas weiches zwischen legen.


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Okt. 2016)

Ich stelle bei mir einen großen roten Blumentopf über die Winterbelüftungspumpe....reicht.
Soll Ja auch nicht so tief Pumpen, damit nicht so viel Wasser von unten nach oben zum auskühlen gefördert wird.


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Okt. 2016)

Die Schraubbefestigung am Brett ist kein Problem, Die Pumpe hat 4 kleine Schwingungsdämpfer und ist vom Brett voll entkoppelt. Die Verbundmatte in der Box leistet gute Arbeit, man hört nur noch was wenn man direkt daneben steht.

Aber noch was anderes, von meinen 22 Regenbogenelritzen die meist im Schwarm unterwegs waren sehe ich seit ca. 10 Tagen so gut wie nichts mehr. Ab und zu mal eine oder zwei. Liegt das an der niedrigen Wassertemperatur? Ich vermute das sie zwischen den Unterwasserpflanzen stehen.


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Okt. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ab und zu mal eine oder zwei. Liegt das an der niedrigen Wassertemperatur? Ich vermute das sie zwischen den Unterwasserpflanzen stehen.


Da wirst du richtig vermuten, oder du hast jetzt einen Eisvogel gefüttert.


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Okt. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Da wirst du richtig vermuten, oder du hast jetzt einen Eisvogel gefüttert.



  Eisvogel, den hab ich letzten Winter mal auf dem Geländer der Schwimmteichleiter gesehen.

Aber eigentlich hat er am Filtergraben keinen Ansitz um zum Fischen   (denke ich)

__ Reiher __ fliegen bei mir täglich mehrere über den Teich aber am Teich direkt war bis jetzt noch keiner (glaube ich)


----------



## trampelkraut (23. März 2017)

Hallo,

gestern habe ich seit Oktober das erstemal wieder was von den Regenbogenelritzen gesehen 2 Stück. Mal sehen was von den restlichen 20 Stück so nach und nach noch auftaucht. Irgendwie habe ich ein ungutes Gefühl.


----------



## Tottoabs (23. März 2017)

Abwarten, sonst kommst vorbei und holst dir die Goldelrizzen ab.


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,

heute früh habe ich schon 6 Stück gesehen.


----------

